# Supplements (EPO and selenium)



## dreamweaver (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi.
Just a couple of questions about supplements (I'm 6weeks prg):

I'm taking Zita West Vital Essence (for 1st trimester prg) & Vital DHA which she recommends throughout ttc and tx and prg.
The Vital DHA contains a small dose of evening primrose oil...200micrograms per day.  I've read/heard that epo can cause uterine cramping and bring on contractions - miscarriage or early labour etc...but I think that this is if used in higher doses - at something like 1000micrograms per day or more and if used locally on the cervix etc in addition to orally.  I'm sure Zita West knows what she's doing but I just want to be on the safe side.  I'm taking estrogen and progesterone supplementation as had donor egg treatment (was down regulated and now have to have pregnancy hormones as supplements).  My Hcg and progesterone levels are apparently fine and so am assuming that the small amount of epo in the Vital DHA isn't doing any harm interfering with hormones etc.

Also - the Zita West tabs have 100 micrograms of selenium and I've also been continuing taking my 5 (or 6!) braxil nuts a day from before I had my tx), as I thought it would be good for me!  But then I read that they are so high in selenium that you can overdose on it and it can be toxic and so I'm worried I may have caused harm & have stopped eating brazils!!!  Then I read that it is just the inorganic form of selenium that is harmful, not the type you get in food.

The clinic just say to speak to my GP, and the GP just shrugs his shoulders and says there's no evidence one way or the other about any of these things, so I just wondered if you had any thoughts?

I don't want to stop taking the Zita West tabs, as I'm sure that they are good quality etc though I have given up the brazils - but maybe one or 2 a day would be ok?

Thanks so much!
Dreamweaver x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi dreamwaver,

If I'm honest I'm with the GP on this one  There is no strong evidence one way or another on the benefits of any of this but as long as you aren't taking in toxic amounts then there is no harm in them. If you are happy with the supplements then no reason not to stop them but I would give up on the extra brazil nuts as you are getting enough selenium from the supplements.

Lots of     for a happy and healthy pregnancy
Maz x


----------

